# 6:15-6:40am EVERY MORNING



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Lorian what does the site do at 6:15 until around 6:40 because every morning it stops working for me!

It goes down completely!

Word.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Lorian what does the site do at 6:15 until around 6:40 because every morning it stops working for me!
> 
> It goes down completely!
> 
> Word.


 WTF are you doing on the site at this time?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> WTF are you doing on the site at this time?


 Wakey up time, need to gratify my ego by checking likes and quotes on my sick posts the evening before.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I'm usually on UKM at this time and it's fine ;/


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> I'm usually on UKM at this time and it's fine ;/


 Fine!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Lorian what does the site do at 6:15 until around 6:40 because every morning it stops working for me!
> 
> It goes down completely!
> 
> Word.


 Daily backup which locks the database and it prevents the site loading.

It's improved a lot since Oct (just a few mins now) but I am trying to get ti sorted so that is has no impact or, at the very least, happens at an earlier time like 3am.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Daily backup which locks the database and it prevents the site loading.
> 
> It's improved a lot since Oct (just a few mins now) but I am trying to get ti sorted so that is has no impact or, at the very least, happens at an earlier time like 3am.


 BOOM! Knew it.

Thanks bae. Xoxo


----------

